# Grampa's old boat



## Coach d (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are the before pics. I don't really know what I'm doing as I have no experience with metal working. Any and all suggestions as to how to do this with out drilling a bunch of holes and things like that are appreciated.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard! I, unfortunately am not a metal working person, I know there are tons around here though. I'm sure somebody will see and give you some help.


----------



## Coach d (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. 

There are holes in the benches that I would like to fix. Looks like corrosion has gotten to it in those places. But don't see rust just holes.

Wish I had done this years ago but that is in the past and I'm going full bore into it. Gonna clean it up tomorrow and find a place in the garage to work on it.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 26, 2012)

Once you get her all cleaned up post some pictures! if there is one thing we hate it's a thread without pictures! :wink: haha, but we really like pictures!


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome!

First things first clean it up and see what you really have. Then start looking (if you haven't already) on here to get ideas what you want to do to it. Sometimes a nice simple boat is best...

Those smaller Jon boats are a bit tippy anyway so I would suggest not raising the floor (other than making it flat if you want) Decking it may just get you wet. 

I believe most on here use 3m 5200 (i think thats theright number) to seal holes. I have not found it localy so the mounting holes I have are sealed with marine sillicon. If its a big enough hole it can be welded too. Don't use pressure treated wood on it or corrosion problems will happen. 

Other than that its whatever you can think of to do with it to make it the way you want it. I kept my boat simple inside and cleaned and painted it outside... I may do something inside later but for now its just what I wanted..

We look forward to seeing what you do to your boat. 

Jason


----------



## Coach d (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. Grampa was a simple guy and I want to keep the boat that way. Thinking of putting bed liner on the inside so that it is non slip. Been reading some of the post on here about that. Other then that, not many ideas. Open to any other suggestions anyone has or ways of doing things on the cheap. I am a math teacher after all. Lol


----------



## acwd (Mar 27, 2012)

If it was mine I would clean it up, replace the transom boards, replace the seats with new ones. Maybe put a floating floor in it. Take it fishing the way grampa would and reminisce! I wish I could have gotten my grandpas boat. But I did get his old outboard!

Steve


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree on the transome boards...unless they are still solid (which I doubt) Replace them. Fix whatever you find you need to. If you feel like paining then go for it...but just use it and enjoy it. 

I'm been cleaning on my Grandfather's bass boat.. he's in a nursing home now (more like assisted living for him) but I am trying to get it ready and take him out on it soon. I love that boat because I have spent many priceless hours with him on it. That is why I love seeing guys like you fixing up grandpa's or Dad's old boat. 

=D>


----------



## Coach d (Mar 27, 2012)

Transom boards are already gone. They were crumbling. Seats are out and might be saved. Bases are trash. Front half of inside of boat is clean. Got to dark for pics. Really happy so far. Will be Saturday before I get a chance to work on it again.


----------



## Coach d (Mar 27, 2012)

And thank you for the suggestions. What you said is what I was thinking. That is great. Love this boat.

Got some seams that look really shaky. Is there something I can put on the seams without redoing the rivets?


----------



## cole.manns (Mar 27, 2012)

on the leaky rivets i would recommend these https://www.cabelas.com/boat-care-appearance-cabelas-aluminum-boat-patch-1.shtml
they work great and are pretty easy to use


----------



## gandrew55 (Mar 27, 2012)

You can buy 3M 5200 at Home Depot. It's in the Paint section. I bought some last week to seal a leak that developed in my old Duracraft after I replaced the transom board. It's under 9 bucks for a tube and you'll need some rubber gloves--this stuff is like tar!


----------



## Coach d (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you apply on the inside of boat, outside, or both? In reading the other threads no one asked this. I am assuming outside of boat.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 27, 2012)

You can just use some acetone or paint thinner for clean up with 5200...I actually use my finger dampened with acetone to make the seam look nicer.

Also recommend getting the bigger tube that goes in a caulking gun...if you have a west marine store it is like $20 for a tube and should be enough to do your whole boat for good measure.

FYI I did outside, but don't know that it would matter much...just was easier to get to.


----------



## Coach d (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Coach d (Mar 28, 2012)

Lowes doesn't have the 3M 5200. HD is near the mall and that is the last place I want to be in this town. They did have this though. I know JB Weld is good stuff so was wondering what this would be like. Anyone know?


----------



## Coach d (Mar 29, 2012)

Boat is clean on the inside!!! It's very stained but it is clean. What can I use on the stains? You guys have been great. Let me know when you get tired of my questions. Lol. Gonna take to self serve car wash to use the pressure washer I believe.

Last pic is part way through cleaning that section.


----------



## joseph101088 (Mar 29, 2012)

water weld works great if you clean the area. after you apply it the automotive section of walmart has RV sealant for $3 not rtv. i used it over top of the water weld.


----------



## Coach d (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks!! Sounds easy enough.


----------



## joseph101088 (Mar 30, 2012)

i posted pics of what water weld with sealant over looks like it paints well to


----------



## Coach d (Mar 31, 2012)

Alright. Looks like it could work if I had to use it. Thanks.


----------



## Coach d (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok. Found some 5200 and will begin working on that part of the project this week.


----------



## Coach d (Apr 2, 2012)

About to ask a dumb question. What type of wood do I use for the transom boards? I'm sure a thin piece of plywood on the outside. But is it plywood on the inside or is it a 1 x 4? Want to do it right. Most guys on here say to get regular and coat it multiple times with spar urethane. Just want to do it right. Also, what do I use to put the boards in if I don't have a rivet tool? Can I use stainless steel screws/bolts?


----------



## Coach d (Apr 10, 2012)

Rebucked some of the rivets and put 5200 on all of them just to make sure. Does the tackiness go away as it cures or do you have to sand it away? I will be starting on the inside of the boat soon.
T ball uniforms and truck probs have bit into my seat money so I may just be reworking the benches until the end of the school year.


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 10, 2012)

It will go away it just takes a long time to cure...give it a couple weeks.


----------



## Coach d (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok. Thanks! Gonna start working on the inside while the bottom cures.


----------



## Coach d (Apr 19, 2012)

Got the holes in the seat filled. Treated the inside of the seals with flex seal. Looks alot like bed liner. Came recommended by a friend. Rebucked the rivets already and treated them with 5200. Also scored this 44 lb thrust Minn Kota for the small lakes around here it's all I need.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 21, 2012)

You're making some pretty good progress. It's looking good.


----------



## Coach d (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks!!! This thing is taking a bit more time then I hoped. Hoping to get the transom set this weekend.


----------



## Coach d (May 13, 2012)

Finally got a chance to work on the boat again. Got the transom set as well as the handles installed on the back. It's plywood with 3 coats of spar varnish and then a coat of bed liner on it. (just like how the black looks. Don't ask me why. Lol) put the cutting board on to keep from messing up the finish. Stainless steel bolts were dipped in 5200 before installation. Maybe I can get the thing prepped for bed liner on the floor this week.


----------



## Coach d (May 16, 2012)

With only a trolling motor, do I need to worry about weight in back of boat? Such as a battery? I would think not but want to make sure. I believe battery is only a concern with this when you have a heavy outboard.


----------



## moberg12 (May 16, 2012)

Coach d said:


> With only a trolling motor, do I need to worry about weight in back of boat? Such as a battery? I would think not but want to make sure. I believe battery is only a concern with this when you have a heavy outboard.



You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## papa (May 17, 2012)

Depending on where you intend to sit and who is with you, you can use the battery to balance the load out. Most folks sit a little off center to manage a tiller or trolling motor on the centerline of the transom. I put the battery opposite of where I sit to compensate for me being off center to help keep the boat from leaning to the side I sit on. Just have to figure out whats right for you and your boat by getting out and using it a little.


----------



## Coach d (May 17, 2012)

Thanks! Gander mountain here was having a close out on the sliding seat brackets so I bought those. So seating will vary upon where I feel comfortable I believe.


----------



## Coach d (May 23, 2012)

Inside of boat is primered. Ready for truck bed liner. Think I found my color for outside of boat. Primer green looks great! Lol


----------



## Coach d (May 23, 2012)

Pictures might help.


----------



## Coach d (May 29, 2012)

Should I cut a hole in the seats and check the foam due to it sitting for 2 decades? And if I do so....how much foam should there be?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 13, 2012)

it looks like you and i have the exact same boat?! do you know any information about the boat? year? make? model?... have you made any more progress on the build? check out my little boat project in my signature!


----------



## Coach d (Jun 14, 2012)

I looked at your thread the other day. Looks really good.

All I know so far is that it was bought in 1971. Have no other info on it right now. I am trying to research it now.

I have primed and painted the outside. Will post pics in the near future.


----------



## sawmill (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a boat that looked just like the one you have. I bought it new in 1967 and it was made by Blue Fin. The floor was painted a dull green color and the rest was aluminum color. I spent many hours in this boat and used it in the river and on the small lake by me. After about 10 years it developed cracks by the rivets on the bottom which I think we caused by getting threw in and out of the truck over the years. Mine was 10 foot long but they made them from 6 foot up. Several years ago I gave this boat to my son and him and his sons use it now. I think when I cought it the cost new at that time was around 70.00. I thought at that time it was a stable boat but I did not weigh much more that 90 lbs. I got in it a couple years ago and it was very tippy. But I am use to bigger boats now and have added a few pounds over the years. Enjoy your boat as it is a good boat.


----------



## Coach d (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks! I love the boat. If for no other reason then me and grandpa spent many days in it after we came back from my pops being stationed in Germany for 9 years. Lots of memories. Gonna make some new ones with my step sons. And when my daughter gets older, her. 

Oh and it is a sears Jon.


----------



## sawmill (Jun 14, 2012)

As checking for floation you should be able to reach under the seats and see if there is any there.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 14, 2012)

Coach d said:


> I looked at your thread the other day. Looks really good.
> 
> All I know so far is that it was bought in 1971. Have no other info on it right now. I am trying to research it now.
> 
> I have primed and painted the outside. Will post pics in the near future.




thank you for the compliment! im really excited to get it registered and get it out fishing! im going this weekend to the guy i just bought it from and get him to sign a few documents and also to buy a 5hp outboard. just a couple more weeks and then watch out bass! haha... how did you figure out that yours was a Sears Jon?


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 14, 2012)

Coach d said:


> Should I cut a hole in the seats and check the foam due to it sitting for 2 decades? And if I do so....how much foam should there be?




reach under the benches, they should be 100% full of foam if theyre like any other boat that has benches...


----------



## Coach d (Jun 14, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> how did you figure out that yours was a Sears Jon?


It had one plate still on it saying sears. Forgot to mention that at first.


----------



## Coach d (Jun 14, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> reach under the benches, they should be 100% full of foam if theyre like any other boat that has benches...



Thanks!!


----------



## Coach d (Jun 15, 2012)

Got a bit more work done. The outside of the boat is about done.


----------



## Coach d (Jun 15, 2012)

Just bought this to see if I can keep from rowing back to shore. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/15-watt-solar-battery-charger-68692.html


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 15, 2012)

sorry if it was already said but are you putting a trolling motor or an outboard on grampas old boat. p.s. i have my grandpas boat and motor he bought new in 79 and 80, i know excatly what ya mean about the memories fishing with him......good times!!!


----------



## Coach d (Jun 15, 2012)

Putting a 44 lb thrust trolling motor on it.

Yeah. Looking forward to getting it wet again.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 15, 2012)

Coach d said:


> Just bought this to see if I can keep from rowing back to shore.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/15-watt-solar-battery-charger-68692.html




im interested in seeing how that works for ya... i have been considering doing the same thing for mine!


----------



## Coach d (Jun 16, 2012)

I will let you know once I take it out.


----------



## Coach d (Jun 17, 2012)

Inside is painted, about to install the seats hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 19, 2012)

Get them seats installed and go catch some fish - Boat looks great =D>


----------



## Coach d (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 9, 2012)

Coach d said:


> Thanks! I love the boat. If for no other reason then me and grandpa spent many days in it after we came back from my pops being stationed in Germany for 9 years. Lots of memories. Gonna make some new ones with my step sons. And when my daughter gets older, her.
> 
> Oh and it is a sears Jon.



i have a 1970 sears that looks just like yours. great little boat for its age.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24716


----------



## Coach d (Jul 19, 2012)

Good looking boat. Have been acting like a general contractor getting 2 houses ready for move. Thanks for the reply. Sorry for getting back so late to you.


----------



## Coach d (Nov 5, 2012)

Almost 4 months after it was finished I finally got the old girl out. Been so busy I have not been on here much. My cousin who went with grandpa when I did not went with me. Was a great time with the right person. Small fish but a great time and lots of fish.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 6, 2012)

Coach d said:


> Almost 4 months after it was finished I finally got the old girl out. Been so busy I have not been on here much. My cousin who went with grandpa when I did not went with me. Was a great time with the right person. Small fish but a great time and lots of fish.



Awesome. That would make Grandpa proud.


----------



## Coach d (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought so too. Definately felt his presence.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice little boat, my first boat was a 1969 v-bowed Sears boat that my grandfather game me as well (12ft). It had a 15hp and believe it or not me and my buddy would go to the Bahamas weather permitting and deep drop! Crazy I know but I loved that little boat!


----------



## Coach d (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like fun trips.


----------

